# adding heater...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I haven't used any heaters in my tanks because they have always stayed at about 74-76 degrees.I have been reading here that if you raise the temp to about 78-80 degrees your p's will be more active.How can I add and adjust the heaters without harming my p's.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Some heaters are not real accurate off the temp on the dial. I would suggest that you slowly bring the temp up over a few days. Use your thermometer to keep track of the temp and get the tank to a stready 80.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Marine land makes some heaters that need no adjusting and have sensories in them so that the tamp stays around 80... I have one and it works great... you can also turn temp up if need be as well


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

oh yah dont worry about turning your heat up as long as it is within reason, it is turning the temp down dramatically that causes big shocks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nothing to worry about, just raise the temp slowly, you won't harm your Ps!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Some heaters are not real accurate off the temp on the dial. I would suggest that you slowly bring the temp up over a few days. Use your thermometer to keep track of the temp and get the tank to a stready 80.


 what he said


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice...does anyone have a link to marine land?I will look at their heaters...they sound like the best option.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I found them at my LFS.I started the temp change.I want my p's as comfortable as possible.They are my babies.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I figured I'd let everyone know how my temp change went...FYI...everything went just fine,everyone is at 80 degrees.I have already noticed an increased activity in them.I feel better knowing that I have their temp where it should be.Thanks for all the advice.


----------

